# Building a breakfast bar - any specific type of MDF?



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Proulx06, use 3/4 inch particle board. Home Cheapo has 4 x 8 sheets. I just did one 12 X 66 and it came out nice.


----------



## Proulx06 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks. But why 12"? Is there a standard width breakfast bar? I was told 18", so that's what I planned on.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Use 3/4" Thickness sheets, but build out the edging by doubling the sheets to get 1-1/2" edges. Stick with your plan for 18".


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Proulx06, I mention that I made a small nook for the kids to do their homework 12 x 66, you can do yours *whatever size you wish*. You asked for what type of MDF and I answered you, I also told you to use 3/4 inc. *I never mention to do it at 12 inches.*


----------



## Proulx06 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, ok killer. Just asking a question. No need for the bold. I didn't say you were wrong, I was just curious as to why you did 12". I kinda guessed on 18" and wanted to make sure that was standard.

Hopefully I won't step on any more toes with this question...

AtlanticWB - Rather than just building out the edges, would it be ok to make the whole bar 1.5" thick? Is there anything wrong with that? Because if I only build out the edges, I don't see how I would be able to screw up from the half wall I'm building into the MDF to secure it. I am planning on using a few corbels though.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Proulx06 said:


> . . . the MDF to secure . . .


 Maybe it's just a typo, but to clear up any confusion - MDF and particleboard are different materials. Particleboard is not a type of MDF, nor MDF a type of particleboard. For laminating a countertop, you want particleboard, as indicated above.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

*Proulx06*, I just made it bold so you can understand my question, didn't mean any offense. As to the build up, cut 2 inc strips, put on the front, back and sides this way you have something to screw onto. You can also do it your way, 1.5 but remember particle board is very heavy. This is a Great forum, and we are not here to step on anyones toes...:whistling2:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Proulx06 said:


> AtlanticWB - Rather than just building out the edges, would it be ok to make the whole bar 1.5" thick? Is there anything wrong with that? ...


Sure, if you're into weight lifting. Adding that extra height will do three things:

1.) It will raise the finished surface of your countertop the 3/4".

2.) It will also make the top extremely heavy.

3.) Plus the extra cost of material, which you really don't need to do = waste of money.

Standard countertop fabrication involves building out the edges only, not the whole top. 
As Nate clarified: Use Particle Board, not MDF.


----------



## Proulx06 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah, thanks for the clarification - I didn't realize MDF was different than particle board. Color me new. I ended up buying 3/4" particle board and having Lowes rip two 18x96 pieces for me out of one piece of particle board. I sort of planned out my bar top before I checked back here, so I'm still planning on using two full pieces of particle board for the bar. I've compensated for the additional height, and I'm using four korbels underneath the bar, so I'm certain it will hold. And I enlisted my brother in law to help me lift it up there this afternoon. Right now the laminate and particle board has contact cement on them, and I'll mate them in 15 minutes or so. I'll be sure to post pics in the project showcase forum when I'm done - this is by far the largest project I've ever done. So far so good!

Helpless - no prob man. Such is the way with nonverbal communication - I took your bold to mean something other than you intended. :thumbsup:


----------

